# Blue Ox Aventa Tow Bar-can I fix it?



## Rdaves (May 3, 2003)

I have a Blue Ox tow bar (Automatic Equipment Manufacturing, Inc.)
It is about 10 years old and has been used a lot.  The ball bearings have started to fall out of one of the self adjusting arms.  Has anyone had this problem and fixed it?


----------



## Rdaves (May 3, 2003)

Blue Ox Aventa Tow Bar-can I fix it?

I have done some research on this.  Blue Ox sells a Lock Repair Kit for about $270, including shipping.  A new Aventa II tow bar (steel design) is about $500 and an Aladdin (aluminum) is $600+. I have found some used tow bars that might just do the trick at a cost similar to what the repair kit costs.


----------



## Don Savannah GA (May 5, 2003)

Blue Ox Aventa Tow Bar-can I fix it?

Give them a call at 1-800-228-9289, they have a good Tech Staff.


----------

